# Pink Comb



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

By the way you explained it I'm guessing your talking about the wax edges or tops of each cell , my guess would be something to do with some kind of tropical plant you have around and or the bees tracking over the comb and staining it.
I had an uncle that lived 25 years or so on st croix, and had bees there,I'll ask him if he ever seen anything such as that.
Maybe someone will have the answer.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

What color pollen are they bringing in? Sometimes, the combs, frames, and the hive near the entrances are stained by the incoming pollen.


----------



## mayathebee (Dec 31, 2007)

Something the bees are tracking on the comb makes sense since the pink is most common in the crowded areas. There is a tree nearby that has bark and leaves that stain things a reddish brown. I don't see why they would be getting into the bark or leaves of this tree, but maybe it stained the entrance where rain hits and they are just walking through it. Most of the pollen is a light yellow, but some of it is orange. I could see the orange darkening to a red/pink perhaps. Anyway, sounds like a harmless but interesting issue. Thanks!


----------



## mobees (Jul 26, 2004)

*Comb color*

It is probably propolis.


----------



## mayathebee (Dec 31, 2007)

the color of the propolis around the rest of the hive is brown


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>and some older comb that seems to

Ya, I dont know the term to discribe it, but it happens to wax as it sits undisterbed for a while. It happens to light and dark wax, but you would see it more on your darker wax becasue this dusty like formation would show up easier.
It forms on the frames of my fall dead out thats in storage, and it forms on my processed white wax blocks.

I asked my wax renderer about this occurance, and cant remember the term he used to explain it, but it is normal, and not quite understood.
It shows up as you discribed because the wax is thin, and with the formation on both sides of the cell, the light penetration would make it look pink, "I would guess"
its what I see, but what does that count, I am colour blind! 


Interesting stuff eh?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Ian;285364 I asked my wax renderer about this occurance said:


> The term is "bloom," Ian.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

>>The term is "bloom," Ian.


Well there you go, isnt this fourm great!


mayathebee, thats my best guess,
What do you think?


----------



## mayathebee (Dec 31, 2007)

Makes sense, although that might be because it sounds normal and harmless. Except it isn't powdery and is definitely a dark pink even without the light shining through thin comb.

Yes, this forum IS great - it's so amazing (and reassuring) to have access to so much experience from beekeepers all over the country and their knowledge of all the many bee occurrences, rare and common. Imagine having to learn all this from personal experience!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Take a frame to one of your close neighbouring beekeepers or to your local beekeep inspector and see what they has to say about it. 

Let us know!


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

All of the above ideas or speculations seem about right for the pink comb.

However, there are so many tropical plants growing in their natural environment that are probably very unfamiliar to most of us up here; at least for me.
Example: the Red Mangrove and,..the Turpentine Tree---"distinguished by its red peeling bark". Actually there are many plants that produce a layer of wax on their leaves, stems and fruit to protect themselves from adverse weather. In an article about the Wax Myrtle that grows in Florida, a related species,.. the Northern Bayberry has similar berries that are the commercial source of wax for the bayberry candles we burn at Christmas time. Also, the Wax Leaf Begonia and Desert Candle of Mexico; source of candelilla wax. Are your bees collecting some form of wax [or bloom] that is red or pink from some tropical plants? I DON'T KNOW! I also don't know if bees even collect "wax" this way. They do collect propolis from plants. Another possibility is "honeydew". Honeydew is secreted by small plant sucking insects like the scale insect and aphids. Sometimes this honeydew is collected by bees and can be a major nectar source in some parts of the world. Whether it can be red or pink and tinge the wax, I don't know. I can't help but think of Flamingos and the reason for their pink plumage; I know, that's a pretty far-fetched idea! lol.

There is the University of The Virgin Islands! Maybe their botany or entomology department would know something.

You could try this: Henry H. Smith, Phd. at the U. Virgin Islands. [email protected] Apparently this person maintains or has knowledge of the "Top Bar Hive".


----------

